# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Kızılderililer ve Türkler Akraba mı?

## turukbil

Kızılderililer ve Türkler Akraba mı?

Sibel Akçakaya 


Arizona'da yaşayamaya başladığımdan beri ilgi çekici Kızılderili kültürü ile tanıştım. Kızılderiler ilel ilgili yardım çalışmalarina katılan Amerika'li arkadaşım sayesinde ise Arizona'da 'Indian Reservation ' denilen birçok Kızılderili yerleşim bölgesini ziyaret etme şansına sahip oldum. 

Kızılderililer ile ilgili bilgim artarken Kızılderililer'in Türkler'le olan ilişkisini öğrendim. Gerçekten de herhangi bir Kızılderili kasabasına gittiğinizde göçebe Türklerin yaşantısına benzer yaşam sekilleri ile karşılaşıyorsunuz. 

Daha da araştırınca karşıma ilginç saptamalar çıktı. Ancak tarih ile ilgili
konuşmak ve yorum yapmak ciddiyet gerektiren bir alan özellikle de
günümüzdeki çıkar çatışmalarına alet edildiğini düşünürsek.. Dolayısıyla kişilerin dilden dile anlattığı tarihten çok birtakım gerçeklerle desteklenmiş tarihe inanmak daha akılcı benim için. 

Ben ne tarih konusunda uzmanım ne de Kızılderililer konusunda. www.turkcedünya.com adlı sitede bu konuya bir bölüm ayrılmış. Bence
dünyadaki her insan zaten birbirinin kardeşi, hepsi tek ve aynı soydan
gelme, ancak tek bir kaynaktan gelen insanoğlunun nasıl bu kadar
farklı nesillere bölunduğunu görmek ve anlamak inanılmaz heyecan
verici. Bu konuda daha çok araştırma yapıp, sizi ve kendimi daha da
aydınlamaya çalışacağım.

Kızılderililer Türk Mü?

İndiana üniversitesinden Amerikalı Profesör Denis Sinor Sibirya
Türklerinden Tunguz kabileleri ve Yukagir'lerin Tunç çağı evrelerinden
beri Kızılderililerle ortak bir kültüre sahip olduklarını tespit
etmiştir. 

Huş ağacından oyulmuş kayıklar, Pirok yani deri, ağaç kabukları örtülerek yapılmış barınaklar ya da Kızılderililerin yarı küresel (Wigwam) veya konik(tepec) çadırları tipinde ortak kültürler, önünde yarık bulunan hafif giysi türleri, 
makosenler, karlı ormanlarıntemel ulaşım aracı kayak gibi donanımlar tespit etmiştir. (Erken iç Asya Tarihi- Prof. Dr. Sinor- S. 102)" 
(Tanrının Türkleri- Cilt.1- S.314- Semih Tufan Gülaltay)

"Sümer Tanrıçası İnanna'yı sembolize eden İnanna'nın "Ay kayığı" simgesi olan hilal şeklindeki, boğaza takılan kolyeye Tork denilmektedir. Anadolu'da Hitit devleti kurulmadan evvel yaşayan Tork-lar (Torkom) Hitit devleti sonrası kralları Pamba devrinde Hititlere boyun eğmek zorunda kalmışlardı. 
(The Hitites-Gurney-Pelican-U.S.A.) (Age. Sayfa:315)

"Tork isimli, Tanrıça İnanna timsali kolyeyi tıpkı Torkom'lar gibi Bozok (Etrak) kabileleri olan sarışın Kızılderili kabilelerinden Navajo'lar, şanı'lar, Ocibya'lar kemikten yapılmış olarak boyunlarına takmaktadırlar. Bu "Tork"ları, üokta Kızılderilileri hilalin ortasına yıldız koyarak göğsü kaplayan geniş bir Ay yıldız kolye olarak kullanırlar. 
(H.C. Tanju- Tunçderililer- S.68)" (Age. Sayfa:315)

"Sümer alfabesinde "Tork" timsali C hilal "N" harfi yerine geçer. Fin-ogur dilinde de "Tork" kelimesi boğaz, boyun anlamına gelen C hilal ile sembolize edilirdi." 
(Age. S.315)

"Mayalar kendi dillerine aynı bizim ifademizle "Mayanca" demektedirler. Maya'ların Orta Amerika'daki önemli yerleşim yerlerinden olan "Yuka-tan" isminin Türkistan'ın Yok-Tan bölgesinden gelme olduğu anlaşılmıştır. Bu bölge Sümer Türklerinin Mezopotamya'ya göçmeden evvelki yerleşim sahası idi...

Tahiti adasına ayak basan Captan Cook Kızılderililerin başlarına taktıkları çiçekten başlığa Türk adı verdiklerini 1769 yılında tespit etmiştir. 
(Papau Mailu Language- D'Argingy- Luzac- New Guiness) (Age.
S.315)

(Açıkİstihbarat : ABD'de yaşayan bir Türk'ün Turks&Caicos adalarına yaptığı bir ziyareti anlattığı ve burada Türk Başı olarak adlandırılan kaktüsden bahsettiği; Açık İstihbarat'ta daha önce de yayınladığımız İngilizce yazıyı okumak için tıklayın)


"Fiji adalarında Rotuma yerlilerinin dillerinin Altaik dil olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Ayrıca Endonezya adalarının dillerinin de Altay dillerinden olduğu anlaşılmıştır."
(H. Cemil Tanju-Tunç derililer. S.106) (Age.s.316)

"Doktor kelimesi yerine "Ah-men", kırık çıkıkçıya "Kak-bak", şifacı hekime"Ah-bak", çocuk doğurtan ebeye "ilk-alan-zah" derlerdi." Bütün Altaylılar gibi Kızılderililer birbirlerine amca, baba, teyze, hala, ağabey diye hitap ederler. Maya Kızılderililerinde 1878 yılında el öpme adeti tespit edilmiştir. 
(Tunç derililer. S.162) (Age. S. 316)

"Mohavk Kızılderilileri uzun eşek oyunu da dahil 12 Anadolu oyununun 11 tanesini bilmektedirler. Güreş ise bütün Kızılderili kabilelerinde dua ile başlanılan en önemli ata sporu olarak tatbik edilmektedir."

"Brezilya ormanlarında Zakuma Kızılderililerinde güreş, rakiplerden birisi can verene kadar devam eder. Bizdeki "Kırkpınar" efsanesinde de pehlivanlar can verene kadar güreşmişlerdir."

"Anadolu Türklerinin parmaklar arasına sicim gererek oynadıkları sicim oyunu Atabaşkan ve Keçuva kabilelerinde de oynanmaktadır. üstelik figürler ve isimler de aynıdır. Eğer Anadolu'da bir figüre yıldız deniliyorsa, Kızılderililerde de yıldız denmektedir." (Tunç derililer. S. 181) (Age. S. 316)

"İnka'lar kök sülalesine "Ay-ullu" yani ulu soy demekle beraber, kendi yöneticilerine Kur-Hakan demekteydiler. İnka'lar çocuklarına bir kahramanlık gösterene kadar ad vermezlerdi. Ad verme işlemi merasimle yapılırdı. 
(Dede korkut destanlarından Boğaç Han destanı hatırlanırsa, orada da çocuk bir kahramanlık gösterdikten sonra ad almış, ve bu ad alma işlemi de bir törenle gerçekleştirilmiştir.M.K.) bir kişi ölene kadar bir düzine ad ve nam sahibi olabilirdi. "

"Mayalarda buluğ çağına eren çocuklara ok ve yay verilirdi. Kafkasya Türklerinde hala yaşatıldığı üzere, kadın kocasını adı ile çağırmaz, "Evin büyüğü", "çocukların babası" gibi sıfatlar kullanırdı. Kına yakma bütün Kızılderili kabilelerinde, Anadolu ve Orta Asyalı Altaylılar gibi uygulanmaktadır. Beşik kertmesi töresi aynı şekilde yaygın bir töredir." (Age. S. 317)

"İnkalarda aşağı sınıftan yani "Kara budun"dan olan birisi bir boğayı öldürmeden evlenme hakkı kazanamazdı. "

"Mohavk ve Atabaşkan kabilelerinde Kore Türkleri olan İlu'lar gibi,nişanlı kızlar saçlarına nişan tüyü takarlar."

"Loğusa kadın bütün Altaylılar gibi kutsal sayılır. Loğusanın kırkını yaparlar. ülülerini bütün Altaylılar gibi, silahları ve atı ile birlikte "Kur-gan"lara gömerler. Kan davası bir töre olarak uygulanır."

"Cenaze merasimlerinde bütün Altaylılar gibi ölü ağlayıcıları tutarlar. 
(Anadolu'da, Ankara yöresinde bu gelenek "Yasçı Tutmak" olarak yakın zamana kadar uygulanmaktaydı. Son zamanlarda azalmış durumdadır. Aynı gelenek yine Ankara il sınırları içindeki Kürt köylerinde de uygulanmaktaydı ve halen uygulanıyor. M.K.) 

Mayalar ölüm yıl dönümünde "Yıl aşı" verirler, cenaze törenlerinde erkekler
yüzlerine kara boyalar sürerlerdi." (Age. S. 317)

"Toltek Kızılderililerinin gebelik ve bereket tanrısı "Tez Katlı Poka" (Tez katlı boğa)dır. Kızılderililerde cennet ve sırat köprüsü kavramı vardır. Cennete Vakui (Akui- Altından ırmaklar akan yer) derler."

"Siu Kızılderilileri'nin 1870 yılı sonlarında Papıti, Muhave, Kalamat, şoson, Irok gibi kabilelerinde "Hu" çekerek Bektaşi semahlarına benzeyen ayinler yaptıkları tespit edilmiştir. (Tunç derililer.s.246)"

"İnkalarda Kopuz benzeri bir saz kullanıldığı tespit edilmiştir. Aztek ve Mayalar "ü-şıra" (şıra) isimli içki içerler. İnkalar ise bu içkiye "üira" derlerdi." (Age.318)

Kızılderili ve Türk Dillerinde Kullanılan Ortak Kelimeler

"Toplam 600 lehçeden oluşan Kızılderili lehçelerinin ortak büyük kütlesi Atabaşkan Kızılderililerinin dilidir. Bu dil Altay dillerindendir. Bu dil diğer dillerin ortak buluşma noktası niteliğindedir. Bazı örnekler:

Yatkı : Ev, yatılan yer
Dodohişça : Dudak
Lı-ık : Vatan, ili
Tamazkal : Hamam, temiz kal
T-sün : Uzun
Hogan : Kerpiç ev, Hopan
Missigi : Mısır
Tepek : Tepe
Hu : Selam
Tete : Dede
Türe : Türe, Töre
Atış-ka : Ateş
Yanunda : Yanında
Aş-köz : Yemek
Tapa : Tuba
Yu : Su, yu-mak, yıkamak
İldiş : Dişleme
Cesitliligin ve farkliligin degerini anlayabilmemiz ve koruyabilmemiz dilegiyle

----------

